# Puppy Classes In or Near Elizabethtown, KY



## bb.booth (Jun 5, 2012)

So, it was suggested to me that since my baby Rocky was removed from the litter too early that I look into puppy socialization classes and take him to them. I would prefer for them to be in Hardin County or at least within a half hour driving distance from Hardin County. I don't want to drive too far. Also, what age should he start going to these puppy classes? He's 6 weeks right now.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's too young now. There are some articles on the forum about raising an only pup which might be helpful since he's away from his littermates. Most puppy classes start at 8-12 wks but you need to be sure he's vaccinated first. You can do a search for 'dog obedience training clubs' in your city and there should be one or at least training facilities near you


----------

